# Does your fursona have a phrase or word they especially like?



## shakyartist (Jul 16, 2009)

Not really a catchphrase but just one meaningful to them or something.
My fursona Jake (to go with his dark personality) has the phrase Memento Mori. A latin phrase meaning "Remember that you will die" which gives him the courage to face anything that comes at him.


----------



## Hir (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine normally stays silent so no.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 16, 2009)

*Points at sig*
Doesn't "memento mori" mean "remember death"? That's what I've been learned, an as there's no indication of "you" in that phrase...


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 16, 2009)

"Slaughter all meatbags." 

 "Kill all organics."

Pretty much just stuff like that.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 16, 2009)

"Now _this_ is gonna be funny, Mistah J!"


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 16, 2009)

shakyartist said:


> Not really a catchphrase but just one meaningful to them or something.
> My fursona Jake (to go with his dark personality) has the phrase Memento Mori. A latin phrase meaning "Remember that you will die" which gives him the courage to face anything that comes at him.



like from Persona 3? awesome game.

harley's probably most frequent word is "NO!", and phrase is "no, YOU'RE STUPID!"


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 16, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> *Points at sig*
> Doesn't "memento mori" mean "remember death"? That's what I've been learned, an as there's no indication of "you" in that phrase...


 
Only in literal translation. It's sort of like an idiomatic phrase, you don't translate it literally. Although you're not the first one to say that. It's kind of confusing cause it's not a common phrase.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 16, 2009)

My fursona Eddie tends to use the term "snark-ass" to refer to mean people, usually Jo-Jo.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> "Slaughter all meatbags."
> 
> "Kill all organics."
> 
> Pretty much just stuff like that.




*Oh no!*
​


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine likes "Vae Victus" (I know I am a Legacy of Kain whore). But he only says "Suffering to the conquered" once in the story I am currently writing so it isn't like Kain who says it every other time he slashes something.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 17, 2009)

He says, "Would you like a jelly baby?" a lot.


----------



## kjmars63 (Jul 17, 2009)

One word comes to mind with me, Yiffcake.


----------



## Potato (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, he has many, lmao.

"Juice"
Describing things as "Fresh"
and "4 and 9, 49"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 17, 2009)

Cock. >>


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 17, 2009)

X3

"Oh.....hallo th'e "
and
" 'allo miss- oych'a doin'?"
"spake strine?"


----------



## Asswings (Jul 17, 2009)

Does "Fuck you. <3" count? XD


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 18, 2009)

"STAY PREPARED, STAY ALERT, STAY ALIVE."
and
"oh thats just dandy", sometimes "oh thats just dandy as candy." when things go bad.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jul 18, 2009)

"Shut up.", "Idiot...", "Just Die..." or "Knock it off!"^^


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 18, 2009)

"Hey kid, wanna yiff?"


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 18, 2009)

I took these two from French but I don't care if that's not original;

People who he sees as arrogant or nasty have 'viper's tongues'
He often complains about 'having other cats to wip'. (He doesn't like cats because they frequently outsmart him)


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 18, 2009)

Jsut any use of the word "brutal" because it's used to describe something that is awesome.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Probably O RLY


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 18, 2009)

Draco: Uhh....I would have to say...."Ooooo shiny!"


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 18, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Mine likes "Vae Victus"



You get awesome points.



Let's see, phrases my characters would say often:

Hermie La'Sagna:
"I'M NOT A COW! I'M A BOVINE DRAGON!"
"Please don't touch my udders."
Some variation of "I don't like Manga because Manga killed my father".
Tends to throw in the word "moo" in sentences, but not within words, so nothing like "Let's go watch a Moo-vie".

Rachel (Herm-Lycanthrope version)
"Rachel is a good Doggie!"

Morgan:
Usually referred to my character Dingodragon as "Dingo-baby". 
Also occasionally voices her distaste for long tails, which is the only attribute of Dingo she isn't that fond of.

Esword Samura: 
Ends his sentences in "Namu."

Tengu Eagle (Reploid version): 
Generally throws in olde english type words.

Tengu Eagle (Bioroid Version):
Generally throws in olde english type words.
Commonly refers to his mate as his "(color similar to green)-eyed (phrase relevant to the situation at hand." My personal favorite is "My emerald eyed mistress of the silent but deadly", as her farts are... rather toxic. Like "breath this too much and you'll probably die" toxic.

Vextor:
"Want a Wasabi Milkshake?"
"I love Wasabi Milkshakes."

Hikaru (Heroine version... basically a walking reference to Angelic Layer that I use in an rp elsewhere):
"Angel Wings, please guide me, Hikaru!"
"I like posing!"

Hikaru Dragoness (only similar to the previous one in name only.)
"I'm not actually blind. I wear this blindfold because I have realy bad eyesight."

Blood-Curse Terra Dragoness:
"STOP MENTIONING MY THUMBLESSNESS!"
"My boobs are too big."

Starter:
Some variant of "I hate Dingodragon's guts".

Elwaltz Thratskill (evil):
"BWA HA HA HA HA HA HAAA!!!"

Fortune:
"Just because you all decided to live in my apartment doesn't make me the leader!"

William Sirrelevant:
"Joy!"


----------



## Nekofurawa (Jul 20, 2009)

"FRECK!"


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a character who's favorite epithet is "Mouse farts!"


----------



## Seas (Jul 20, 2009)

Hmm....nothing too peculiar.

Maybe "_hissssss_" ? At least that is often heard from him


----------



## Keirel (Jul 20, 2009)

"Just cause im not saying it dont mean mean i aint thinking it"


----------



## Chandan (Jul 20, 2009)

"Bring back Tang!" as well as making random squealing noises...


----------



## DynDasE (Jul 21, 2009)

"Can I eat that ?" * w * , comments at any living creatures.


----------



## anichellen (Jul 21, 2009)

Cookie... that comes from all three of them.


----------



## 4goman (Jul 23, 2009)

shakyartist said:


> Not really a catchphrase but just one meaningful to them or something.
> My fursona Jake (to go with his dark personality) has the phrase Memento Mori. A latin phrase meaning "Remember that you will die" which gives him the courage to face anything that comes at him.



iv been saying memento mori since i was 13 but back then i dident have a fursona i still dont


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 27, 2009)

Being half British, he is most known for saying "'Ellou.", however his moto is in my sig. Being an alternative historian, he also likes the word mephistophile because he thinks it sound funny.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 27, 2009)

"awwww yeeeaahh" in response to the question if I want to yiff or not. 

Also "no"


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 28, 2009)

My trolling persona has a catchphrase! "I hate furries..."


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 28, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> My trolling persona has a catchphrase! "I hate furries..."



He must not get invited to very many Yiffie parties


----------



## Jelly (Jul 28, 2009)

Fartknocker.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> He must not get invited to very many Yiffie parties


 He probably comes uninvited and massacres everybody.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 28, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> He probably comes uninvited and massacres everybody.



As a true Troll does to Furries of course


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 28, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> He probably comes uninvited and massacres everybody.


What he said.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 28, 2009)

Hm... It's not really a catchphrase, but my fursona's preferred salutation is "'Ello"; shi uses it somewhere around 99% of the time, not even conciously most of the time (this is an attribute we share, actually).


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

Tristan said:


> Hm... It's not really a catchphrase, but my fursona's preferred salutation is "'Ello"; shi uses it somewhere around 99% of the time, not even conciously most of the time (this is an attribute we share, actually).


 Mine too, but he spells it 'Ellou.


----------



## TDK (Jul 28, 2009)

The two biggest phrases he uses (since he's always runnin' his mouth) is "Mutha fucka!" or "Trust me, i'm a weasel".


----------



## LucidDarkness (Jul 30, 2009)

"Don't worry about it..."

x​


----------



## Riptor (Jul 31, 2009)

"Rad!"

Sometimes, he forgets it's not the 90's anymore.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 31, 2009)

Any insult from RvB
(Ex -cockite
    -fucktard
    -shizno)
also the sig... v


----------



## huskypupy (Aug 1, 2009)

woof!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 1, 2009)

"Nyah~"


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 2, 2009)

"Show some respect. Got it, kid?"


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 2, 2009)

"what was it I did last night?"


----------



## Sixelsixel (Aug 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> "Slaughter all meatbags."
> 
> "Kill all organics."



I like it.
Other than my sig, I tend to say WAT >:V a fair bit.


----------



## SpartaDog (Aug 31, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Mine likes "Vae Victus" (I know I am a Legacy of Kain whore).



AAAAH I KNEW IT! THEY ARE OUT THERE AFTER ALL AND MY FAMILY ISN'T ALONE!
You, sir, are my new best friend.

Ahem. Mavain's got a poem s/he recites to newcomers after constricting them:
"I am the catcher of dreams, the giver of life,
The reaper of souls, the ghost of our strife.
I can see all, and I can see none,
The rise, the fall of the moon and the sun."

Yeah, s/he's a 3rd world tribesman. Give em a break. Other than that, s/he's still a new fursona, so I haven't had the chance to rp much yet, and I'm not really one for furfiction, so....yeah.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 31, 2009)

Mine would prolly say

"Hmm? Are you talking to me?"

I say that evrytime someone speaks to me irl, not used to it >.>


----------



## Glitch (Aug 31, 2009)

Potato said:


> Oh, he has many, lmao.
> 
> "Juice"
> Describing things as "Fresh"
> and "4 and 9, 49"



lol wut..
I just saw your icon; I love that movie.  <3


----------



## Glitch (Aug 31, 2009)

Mine usually tells others to fuck off, really.  Â¬Â¬


----------



## Halfingr (Sep 1, 2009)

Just like IRL, I say, 'Hmm,' a lot, with many different inflections.


----------



## DarkWolfBlade (Sep 1, 2009)

"Can't let you do that (Your name)!"


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Nope, i, like most normal people, dont have 2 different personalities.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 1, 2009)

Ciaossu.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 1, 2009)

"What you say?"


----------



## NukaXhownD (Sep 1, 2009)

Nuka: "Ahm sorreh whut."

Akun: "Moron." (<--- Usually referencing Nuka. :3)


----------



## Vatz (Sep 5, 2009)

Vatz employs the following phrases almost constantly:
"Damn it."
"Are you going to do something about the damn problem, or do I have to go and haul your ass out of trouble _again?_"
And finally
"Sometimes, you just have to do what needs to be done. If you can't do it, someone else isn't always there to take your place, and it won't get done. If it doesn't get done, then bad things will happen."


----------



## Ziff (Sep 5, 2009)

I just thought of mine "Name's Ziff, now with 25% less yiff". I know it's IMMENSLY stupid but I like it :3


----------



## Purnip (Sep 5, 2009)

"Your mom -insert last thing other person said here-"

E.g.

"I never slept with a man before."

"_Your mom _never slept with a man before."


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

Purnip said:


> "Your mom -insert last thing other person said here-"
> 
> E.g.
> 
> ...


 
How charming.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Sep 6, 2009)

Vatz said:


> How charming.


it works


----------



## Vatz (Sep 6, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> it works


 
Yeah, that's true.

I still prefer "Damn it" the most, though. It can fit almost any situation.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 6, 2009)

XD I must say that i do say in roleplays alot;

"Lets get ready to rock baby. "  And then we have a huge badass fight or something


----------



## Barak (Sep 6, 2009)

Not Many Thing i Think,He is not very talktative But here some...
_
"Oh Shat.....Or where i Signed for that"_ 

XD


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 6, 2009)

Shu, (Japanese) or L'Chaim (Hebrew) is what I say mostly


----------



## furry fan (Sep 6, 2009)

feel my pain then die when hes sad die and return to the everlasting darkness when hes mad and die and have a nice day when hes happy


----------

